# Mountain Biking Skills Videos



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Found these videos on youtube and thought it woud be good to share here. For anyone just getting into MTB'ing or honing their skills in. It's a basic skills video. FB-AM-Skill videos as well.

Enjoy.


----------



## edj (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks a lot. Great information here. Can't wait to try out the many pointers in these videos.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

edj said:


> Thanks a lot. Great information here. Can't wait to try out the many pointers in these videos.


No problem, just trying to help out. Not a lot of replys though. I see a lot of threads that could be answered here just by watching these videos. Wish a MOD in this forum would sticky this thread.

Anyways, you can download the videos by going to: KeepVid: Download and save any video from Youtube, Dailymotion, Metacafe, iFilm and more!
Just enter the url and go from there.


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing these. Great find with keepvid.


----------



## Supermoto Fan (Sep 29, 2011)

edj said:


> Thanks a lot. Great information here. Can't wait to try out the many pointers in these videos.


I'll second that!

Thanks!


----------



## juu-zo (Jul 20, 2011)

Check Danny MacAskill videos


----------



## cj d. (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the videos they helped me alot


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Great post thank you! Cant wait to try out the cornering techniques shown here~!:thumbsup:


----------



## mountaink (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the post.

I cannot believe these videos have such few views.

For my skill level the Straightline/Cornering video had great tips I am working on.


----------



## Rush 29 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice, thanks for the links

:thumbsup:


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

excellent thanks! i have been trying to work on drop offs...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

These vids have had a lot of discussion in the AM forum. I liked them so much that I went out and got the magazine/DVD it came from :tup:


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting the vids!


----------



## Corey07 (Jul 4, 2011)

For a noob dumbass like me, those are invaluable. Especially the cornering one.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Watch the videos several times and tried to apply the techniques today on my first real trail ride. All I can say is THANK YOU AGAIN OP!


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

nice videos. IMO the hardest part of doing drops is acquiring the testicles to do it. Am I on my own with this?


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

Great videos ... especially the "Essential Mountain Biking Skills" ... it made me really think about why I ride the way I do. So much of my riding skills were picked up as a kid riding BMX; mimicking other riders ... not really putting too much thought into how I ride, and why. Just doing it. After years of being off a bike ... now riding again; it's good to know I picked up proper skills growing up, and have kept them in my muscle memory



texasnavy05 said:


> IMO the hardest part of doing drops is acquiring the testicles to do it. Am I on my own with this?


Right there with ya ... cause you know if you mess up ... it's gonna hurt.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the share!


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

Been riding for years and this helped a lot. Thanks!


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

Just started out..thanks..tis Vid helps alot


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

Just checked out the first video and thought it kicked ass! Im about to start the others, but,...

did anyone notice that at the very end of the first vid,..the dog "waaas just about to lick his balls "??


----------



## BikeThreads (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice, love the drop-off video, now I just need to find the guts to give it a go.

Wish I'd gotten into this when I was 20 something, not 40 something... D'oh


----------



## Billy_Heckler (Jul 7, 2011)

Great info; thanks a bunch for sharing.


----------



## chuyler1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Great info...but I'm not so sure starting out with 60/40 front/rear braking is wise for beginners. If you are not in the right position with your weight on your pedals (most beginners won't be), the front brake might as well be an ejection lever. 

I think beginners should start by modulating their speed on steep descents by using maybe 30/70 braking until they are comfortable with carrying more speed through rough terrain. They might lock up the rear wheel here and there, but they'll be able to recover from it.


----------



## madmarmot (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## Hkp2000 (Aug 5, 2011)

what great videos. you guys have film and beatiful country.


----------



## kingofZroad (Sep 24, 2011)

Great stuff!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## yaga (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. This really should be a sticky for the Beginners's Corner.
I just started riding again (last 1991) and been hitting my local trails that has a bit of almost everything. The straight line and cornering video was very informative and useful for my type of riding.


----------



## yaga (Sep 21, 2011)

Recently a couple of my neighbors bought new hardtails and one with a 29". I am having questions in my mind if the bike I have is adequate for my needs. 

Do I really NEED to upgrade to a newer bike like a hardtail with disc brakes (post 2006)? The trails I am learning or working on are the easy sections of Towsley Canyon and Tapia Canyon in SoCal - which the neighbor (experienced rider) with the new 29'' also frequents. If I feel confident, I try the moderate sections. As far as I can see, the bike I ride is fine.

But as they say, "Ignorance is bliss." I have known from the 4x4 world that its always the driver not the truck.

No plans to be extreme but want to be competent to ride the "moderate" trails. I am currently riding a rigid frame 1989 Mongoose IBOC Comp with traditional cantilever brakes. I just started riding seriously (I consider myself a beginner.)

Thanks for any comments or info - Sorry for the hijack. I'm not able to start a thread until I hit 5 posts or greater.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yaga - Would an upgrade be worth it, in short yes. Depending on your money situation I would opt for a hardtail. Also, go to your local bike shop (LBS) and try out bikes. 29er's might be for you, might not. It all depends on what you like. The reason I say get a hardtail is because you will learn more skills in the long run sense I take it your new and want to get into mtbing more. Sure you can get a full-suspension bike but this thread is about skills and becoming better at them. With that said get a hardtail. Before starting a thread use the search button as what bike should I get or what 29er should I get, and is this bike for me, as this has been asked so many times before.


----------



## appstaterider (Oct 16, 2011)

These are great videos with true and consistent information. Even experienced riders can use a reminder on technique sometimes.

Yaga - I read on one forum/thread where a guy used the tennis racquet as the example of why a 29er is a good or bad choice, depending on your philisophy. He said that a 29er hardtail is good in that, like a larger faced tennis racquet, it can be more forgiving for bad lines on trails, while still letting you "feel" the trail. If you want a more plush ride, go with FS. I just liked that analogy. In my case, my budget is on the lower side so 29er hardtail made sense for me. Plus technical climbs can be easier because the big wheels roll right over roots and rocks that used to stop me in my tracks and keep me from cleaning certain hills.


----------



## trekterror (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice finds, thanks for the info!


----------



## cleon (Oct 30, 2010)

Cool..thx! I'm reading Lopes/McCormack's book and it's really helpful as well.

edit: watching the vids now..great stuff.


----------



## cleon (Oct 30, 2010)

Do you think he's had a Specialized BG fit? Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009 - YouTube



juu-zo said:


> Check Danny MacAskill videos


----------



## appstaterider (Oct 16, 2011)

cleon said:


> Do you think he's had a Specialized BG fit? Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009 - YouTube


That is SICK!!! Freakish Skillz!!


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Good vids, thanks for posting them!


----------



## logik (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting these! Learned a few good tips...


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

drop off video has helped me alot :thumbsup:

this is my first drop off from this height & to angled landing (from this past weekend)...it doesn't look so bad from the fisheye camera, but i assure you, it looks scary from up top...heh


----------



## appstaterider (Oct 16, 2011)

This thread really needs to be a sticky. Every beginner needs to watch these videos!


----------



## mastee (Sep 12, 2010)

Great thread, book marked


----------



## wyumez (Oct 26, 2010)

Should be stickied. I'm impressed youtube allowed a 30 minute video to be uploaded.


----------



## bojo (Nov 3, 2011)

Great help in those videos! thanks :-D


----------



## Geoffbern (Nov 10, 2011)

Great videos thanks


----------



## GaryN69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting those vids, I learned a lot!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

*New update*

Decided to upload the whole video of the FB-AM-Skill video to Vimeo. Hopefully it stays there. Your welcome and happy you guys/gals are progressing with your own skills. Anyone is more then welcome to post other video's as long as they have to do with MTB tips or how to's. 
- Hutch


----------



## Jonesbrt (Nov 21, 2011)

Some good tips. I really liked the straight line riding/corning. He gave a lot of valuable tips for absorbing shock. This is very helpful to me since I'm riding a fully rigid at the moment.


----------



## DirtBikeRider (Nov 21, 2011)

Excellent videos. Thanks for posting.


----------



## notrandom (Nov 23, 2011)

THanks for posting


----------



## JGguns (Nov 20, 2011)

Good stuff. Thanks for the links


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Another video from another perspective. More to do with free ride if you want to call it that but it does have useful tips in it.


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome post! I learned something in each video! This should definitely be a sticky!


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

Great video's, very helpful!


----------



## crankarms (Nov 13, 2011)

Wish I had found this thread earlier. excellent videos


----------



## F13Bubba (Jan 11, 2012)

Great thread! As someone who is just getting into trail riding, this is extremely helpful. Not going to lie, when I first heard the guy talk in the second video, I was like "Why is this french dude doing this video?" After I saw him ride, I shut right the hell up. Well, metaphorically.


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

Howdy... I am on satellite internet connection and unable to download these videos, but badly need some education on basics(!)...is there somewhere I can order a DVD of this??? Thank you much!


----------



## starks_25 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very Nice. Learning more and more every day!!!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Meowhead said:


> Howdy... I am on satellite internet connection and unable to download these videos, but badly need some education on basics(!)...is there somewhere I can order a DVD of this??? Thank you much!


If you can get on a regular computer you can download with the instructions on the first page or go to this link here: Free File Hosting, Online Storage &amp File Upload with FileServe

The DVD originally came from MTB UK magazine on the front cover.
Site here: 
Magazine Subscriptions & more | Mountain Biking UK Jul 11 | MyFavouriteMagazines

But it is currently unavailable for back order.

For the first video their website is located here:
Mountain bike and cycle holidays, mountain biking courses and instruction with CycleActive


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Hutch...will have to 'borrow' the internet service at work


----------



## Slimsh8t (Oct 21, 2011)

Great vids :thumbsup:


----------



## jules465 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanxx for the videos, i like them very much


----------



## jules465 (Apr 23, 2011)

:thumbsup:Thanxx for the videos, i like them very much


----------



## kray (Feb 3, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## dieselthemeatbag (Jan 25, 2012)

cool vids thanks


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Great vids. Lots to learn for sure. Thanks also for the Keepvid site. I downloaded the vids and am going to burn them to DVD.


----------



## reggie16 (Jan 29, 2012)

Great. thank you. im looking for all the help i can get.


----------



## mountain_billy (Jul 24, 2011)

Great videos, thanks for posting!!


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

I did a quick burn to DVD and have showed them to my family and friends.


----------



## rfsfho (Jan 6, 2012)

This was awesome! I learned a ton!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jbsocal (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm surprised to see that West Coast Style DVD posted online (I doubt that the author(s) are aware it is available online for free).

I purchased mine on DVD last year from Mountain Bike DVD | Mountain biking video training | Mountain Bike Instruction and Techniques | West Coast Style .

I also purchased the downloads from their site last year because I did not want to wait for the DVD's.

I'm happy to support those who made it.

Maybe one of these days I'll get a chance to go up there and attend some of their training.

Joan sent me an unexpected package with a hand written note, very nice.


----------



## scalla (Jan 7, 2012)

Great stuff. Thanks.


----------



## bennyblanco2121 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing..:thumbsup:


----------



## MBThree (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the vids. Purchasing a bike very soon and these vids will come in very handy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Off-camber





Berms





Line choice





Wheelies





Planks





Log roll overs





Rock garden uphill





Steep downhill drops





Log lift





Braking





Obstacles





Track stand





Roots, rocks, water crossings





Pumping for speed





Switchbacks





Downhill rock garden





Nose wheelie, stoppie, endo


----------



## DHCloud (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the post. Kills a few minutes at work.


----------



## FreeCoffee (Jan 13, 2012)

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## XC-Trail-Man24 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the uploads OP- really helpful/ MTB Skills overload!


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

This is great.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

No problem to those who have posted or watched. Just trying to help people out. Just make sure you leave reply's so others know this thread is here.


----------



## Adeptus_Minor (Apr 3, 2012)

Great stuff!
I've been getting pointers from friends who have been through skills classes, but the videos provide a view that's hard to get when you're actually on the trail and trying to both ride and observe.


----------



## DTP (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks!it is awesome to see how things are supposed to be done!


----------



## spankbomb (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the vids!


----------



## tkd.teacher (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, this is going to help a lot.

John


----------



## iwannafly (Apr 6, 2012)

thank you very much, I am a beginner and will watching all of these!


----------



## MountainBikeReturn (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, that was a good refresher to mountain biking. Thanks
Is thee any videos for more advanced riding? Ill probably search youtube see if I can find anymore.


----------



## zold (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to put these up. Good info!


----------



## epl108 (Mar 15, 2012)

SUPER informative thread. Lots of awesome videos - and Thanks to whoever posted all the more XC focused ones more recently as a lot of the first ones more form OM/FR focused.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

^^^ That would be me the OP, your welcome. Now go out and ride!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Another worth watching video with a lot of helpful tips.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Good to see stuff like this being posted.


----------



## MudKatt (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you for the vids!


----------



## 6string718 (May 1, 2012)

Those videos are great! I learned a lot, now I just have to re-watch and apply the new skills.


----------



## Gravatrax (May 3, 2012)

Great vids. defiently saved me from breaking my neck.


----------



## Trooperuss (Jul 9, 2007)

sweet vids, this thread is going in the favorites


----------



## Trooperuss (Jul 9, 2007)

awesome find, his thread is going in my bookmarks


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Just keep finding great stuff here!


----------



## Punem (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## 16k-rpm (May 8, 2012)

nice videos


----------



## NuB (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the videos. Helped a lot !!!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Another corner video. Liked the use of the cones in this video and tips. Enjoy...


----------



## rmcsharry (May 9, 2012)

Corey07 said:


> For a noob dumbass like me, those are invaluable. Especially the cornering one.
> :thumbsup:


True dat! Same here! :thumbsup:


----------



## rmcsharry (May 9, 2012)

Corey07 said:


> For a noob dumbass like me, those are invaluable. Especially the cornering one.
> :thumbsup:


True dat! Same here! :thumbsup:


----------



## cspartan (May 14, 2012)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## ryencool (Apr 20, 2012)

very cool


----------



## 615555 (May 2, 2012)

Good stuff, Thanks!


----------



## |V3nom| (May 22, 2012)

good stuff. definitely help me get started.


----------



## blackliner77 (Sep 5, 2011)

coming back to the sport after a long hiatus, so these vids are a ton of help!


----------



## Dan K. Farmer (May 13, 2012)

Great vids! I'll be putting the cornering tips to use for sure


----------



## vincavinz (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## oned (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mcanon (May 30, 2012)

*Thanks*

Very helpful


----------



## liricooli (May 26, 2012)

awesome vids. thanks!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad everyone is learning something from this thread. Your all welcome and if any of the videos are not working please PM me and let me know so I can resolve the issue.

-Hutch


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice vidoes, thanks for the post!


----------



## phottomatt (Jun 1, 2012)

good videos, thanks


----------



## tripnox (Jul 29, 2011)

good stuff on here!


----------



## Imho4ep (Jul 20, 2007)

nice, thanks for posting those!


----------



## DanZo337 (Jun 4, 2012)

Great finds. Fundamentals can be easily overlooked; Can definitely build a nice foundation based on these alone.


----------



## LewisWallace (Jun 1, 2012)

Cheers for the links


----------



## oglop (Jun 8, 2012)

this is very nice guide


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice post


----------



## kbjohnson7 (Jun 9, 2012)

Helpful!


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Good stuff and thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Jun 11, 2012)

wow that was cool.


----------



## mundane (Jun 10, 2012)

helpful vids for a noob like me.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

These might have helped me avoid going otb last week, if I'd watched them first. Oops. They're definitely helpful.


----------



## Stive (Jun 14, 2012)

That was interesting..


----------



## LanceTayler (Jun 17, 2012)

@Hutch3637

please more!!!!!!!


----------



## Anyapot8 (May 26, 2012)

thanks a lot for this.


----------



## balz3352 (Jun 18, 2012)

thanks for the vids... they are very informative and cant wait to put them to use!!!


----------



## dvsalim (May 10, 2009)

Awesome!!! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## dnlbiker (Jun 19, 2012)

*Nice Set*

Great set of instructional video's. seen a few of them here or there, but good to have them in one place.


----------



## desert-rat (Jun 12, 2012)

Man, being new, I think that I'm gonna need layers of bubble rap.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Stop!* *Before continuing onto the videos let the page load first as there are now many embeds on this page which can cause it to freeze or load slow.* -Hutch

More videos on fundamentals.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Short Sharp and Steep






Slow step down






Step downs
















Roots


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Climbing


----------



## SVTCobra03 (Jun 20, 2012)

Great videos


----------



## Rustyy117 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the vids man  much appreciated.


----------



## wake2dirt (Jul 22, 2008)

I learn something new every day!!


----------



## Ahil (Apr 6, 2012)

sweet! keep em coming!


----------



## whatasport (Jan 14, 2012)

Saw the first ones a few months ago. Looks like I now have a bunch more to watch. Thanks


----------



## aerodreamer (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks for the vids!!


----------



## Lateralus1082 (Jun 28, 2012)

Great vids up there


----------



## moses5488 (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks! very informative


----------



## beatleginna (May 12, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## fee (Jul 6, 2012)

thank's for sharing


----------



## hybridtracer (Jul 7, 2012)

*Sweet*

Very useful videos.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

The video on page four has been removed by the you-tube owner so, I am working on getting it back up on here. I will also take the large amount of videos above and compress them to make the page load faster for the members. :thumbsup:

- Hutch


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Video from page four. Goes over a ton of technical skills in depth, more to do with downhill and freeride but there is a ton of information to take in. Let this video load all the way before watching as it is over an hour long. Thanks. 






MTB technical skills from Nobrunch on Vimeo.


----------



## rjc003 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great videos!


----------



## sujianhua (Jul 9, 2012)

Those videos were incredible, I've been trying to practice some of the skills on rides


----------



## mwokram (Jul 10, 2012)

nicee


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

Good pointers on all, especially the drop off one.


----------



## ray415 (Jul 12, 2012)

great vids, thanks!


----------



## VegasRanger (Jul 14, 2012)

EXCELLENT Video ! Teaches and answered alot of my questions i had ! THANKS!


----------



## Mergetrio (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm a newb, and really appreciate these videos! AND, I want a white Yeti 575! Thanks for the videos!


----------



## rbbrchkn (Jul 11, 2012)

These videos are greatly informative. Thanks for posting.


----------



## K.Rawson (Jul 19, 2012)

right on, Thanks for the videos..


----------



## JHG312 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great videos


----------



## MadCoDep (Jul 22, 2012)

Great videos, definitely bookmarked!


----------



## br0m (Jul 15, 2012)

Good vids, thanks guys!


----------



## Danny523 (Jul 21, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## jnorkol (Jul 22, 2012)

Great video's


----------



## MattyJ568 (Jul 25, 2012)

Very great stuff. Havent finished them all yet but great tips for a beginner!


----------



## cmags (Jul 25, 2012)

New to the forum, great stuff right here. Went riding with a friend who is really into the sport a few weeks ago on a seriously sub par bike with seriously sub par skills. Used to ride a lot as a kid, nothing technical but I got well familiar with the mechanics of quick riding, and as they say, it comes back to you like riding a bike. But lots of good tips here in the video on body position especially shifting weight to the legs and keeping the weight off the handlebars. :thumbsup: That's a key one I'll be focusing on my next ride out.

Now to get a few more posts under my belt so I can start a thread to ask opinions on a few bikes I'm looking at on craigslist that will handle the trails better.


----------



## Vettevert (Jul 15, 2012)

Great vids. Keep them coming


----------



## Left-ear (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, long videos, worth the watch though!


----------



## Merf (Jul 26, 2012)

*Awesome!*

These videos are great, really helpful information for someone who's been taking a pounding on the trails for the past couple months...


----------



## BrandNewDaddy (Jul 27, 2012)

nice videos


----------



## nail in hand (Jul 15, 2012)

great vid's


----------



## progfan1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Great vids! Thanks for posting!


----------



## SSV3NOM316 (Jul 30, 2012)

Awesome videos! Thanks for compiling & sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## mzs6 (Jul 27, 2012)

great videos. last two video might take me a while before doing them


----------



## Airpoppoff (Jul 31, 2012)

This is good.


----------



## jarretk1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Great videos


----------



## MooseyFate30 (Jul 24, 2012)

Great vids for an older guy like me gettin' back into biking!


----------



## maxnik (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank a lot for the videos


----------



## detroitpr (Aug 11, 2012)

*Videos*

Thanks for taking the time a post these videos, it helps a lot, expecially for a newbie like me...


----------



## freeze2104 (Jul 19, 2012)

tut videos are always helpful! looking forward to the rest of the summer.


----------



## florMTB (Aug 12, 2012)

*Help me*

hello, 
i know i'm writting on the wrong page! 
i don't know what MTB is beter... 
the radon zr team 4.0 or TREK 4300 disc ??? 
please help me 
thanks !


----------



## HillClimber823 (Jun 21, 2012)

Those videos were just what I needed to get it straighten out. Thanks for the share.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Everyone thanks for the replies and you're welcome.



florMTB said:


> hello,
> i know i'm writting on the wrong page!
> i don't know what MTB is beter...
> the radon zr team 4.0 or TREK 4300 disc ???
> ...


I would suggest looking up both bikes to find the specs that come on them, along with reviews for the year you are looking at. Then get your post count up to start a thread in the beginner section. Along with what size they are and what you are looking for in a bike.


----------



## togish1 (Aug 13, 2012)

great videos


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks for the videos...they've helped a load!


----------



## McCrea (Aug 17, 2012)

Great video!


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Great stuff, I hope one day i have the ability to do some of that!


----------



## Blue-Destiny (Aug 19, 2012)

Excellent videos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks, just watched this yesterday and it has already helped my riding and confidence.


----------



## NickFL (Aug 21, 2012)

That's good stuff.


----------



## Dizco76 (Aug 2, 2012)

Great information. It's nice to see actual demos, sometimes written words don't capture what's being explained. I found the uphill how-to in the first video to be very good. Rather than looking ahead at what was coming up, I realized that I was focusing on what was right in front of me.


----------



## wcj1983 (Aug 25, 2012)

The cornering skills helped tons, as did some of the downhill rockgarden tips. Thanks for posting these up!


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

after seeing these, maybe I will be able to avoid nose dive accidents


----------



## YannFr (Aug 27, 2012)

great video !


----------



## Iron Horse 12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Great Info


----------



## Binyolos (Aug 27, 2012)

very helpful videos, thanks for sharing


----------



## portalhell (Aug 29, 2012)

needed all this earlier would have saved a lot of bandages, good work mate


----------



## K0NARIDER (Sep 13, 2006)

Good drop off video. Once you pass the point of no return your chances are better to go for it then jamming on brakes. Crashing on the landing will hurt less then when you realize you lost all momentom and are still going over the edge


----------



## wrfreeman (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these videos!


----------



## rhoward (Jul 30, 2005)

Don't forget to check out the basic mountain biking skills videos on the *BIKESKILLS* cahnnel on YouTube These videos feature world champion riders demonstrating the basics, including: dealing with steep trail sections, slippery trail obstacles, rock gardens, basic descending techniques, track standing for control, and more.

Make sure you "Like" *BIKESKILLS* on Facebook as well. We're always giving away great biking gear on our Facebook page so get on over there!


----------



## Phread (Aug 25, 2012)

*Jaw dropping*

Some of the advanced stuff got my heart rate up. Don't need caffeine in the AM. Just watch the vids.

Thanks for the posting. Just the beginner techniques have given me a ton of stuff to work on. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2012)

y i have seen these videos. sick !!


----------



## Rabbit7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## thetazzbot (Sep 5, 2012)

NOOB question

I was watching some race videos where these guys would put their foot down (like motocross) while cornering, not even hard cornering imho. I've also watched skills videos that teach you about proper balance and cornering techniques, and putting your foot down was not mentioned as a good practice 

so the noob question is, is that really smart? i mean it seems like a great way to get your foot broken, ran over, leg gouged, etc.


----------



## Niner_Boy (Sep 4, 2012)

Great vids


----------



## Gooseabuse (Sep 6, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

thetazzbot said:


> NOOB question
> 
> I was watching some race videos where these guys would put their foot down (like motocross) while cornering, not even hard cornering imho. I've also watched skills videos that teach you about proper balance and cornering techniques, and putting your foot down was not mentioned as a good practice
> 
> so the noob question is, is that really smart? i mean it seems like a great way to get your foot broken, ran over, leg gouged, etc.


As a last resort to put the maximum pressure into a turn or if your sliding out it's okay. I wouldn't recommend doing it all the time. It works for a place to pivot yourself Again if your drifting into a turn or your rear wheel brakes loose so fast that you need to regain your line a foot down helps sometimes. It's easier to do on flats then clipless.


----------



## Jackgardner (Sep 12, 2012)

Great tips. Thanks


----------



## ritchiehulse (Sep 12, 2012)

good tips there takes a while to watch them all but well worth it


----------



## Trav_Rad (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice! Excited to get out tomorrow, and try out some of those cornering techniques.


----------



## friedhouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome vids! nice help on a few techniques i should work on.


----------



## aznlegendzx (Sep 19, 2012)

awesome videos thanks


----------



## Lets-Ride (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to post vids.


----------



## GeauxLSUtigers7 (Sep 9, 2011)

watched


----------



## MIOM (Sep 24, 2012)

Cool vids!


----------



## mingct (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johncar (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Van G (Apr 7, 2006)

Cheers


----------



## roadiohead (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks a bunch. Nice videos


----------



## ckc527 (Sep 23, 2012)

thx


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## wynnbb (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the first video. Wish I'm in europe, so beautiful


----------



## b36one (Sep 28, 2012)

Really good info, thanks for the post


----------



## jwitherow (Sep 29, 2012)

Very informative. I will try those once I get some more experience and of course a bike lol.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome!

Watched the first 15 or so minutes of the first video before my ride, then went out and tried it! I finally had the confidence to loosen up and properly stand in my pedals on the downhill. It was great, no confidence braking! I felt balanced and confident, and now can keep going with it and get better! 

First time I have stood in my pedals, btw. I usually just loosen myself in the seat with one pedal up, one down, and stand on the one leg down.


----------



## aquito (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice


----------



## egypticus (Oct 6, 2012)

very helpfull


----------



## Mannydime (Oct 8, 2012)

Awesome links...


----------



## MartinezS. (Oct 8, 2012)

nice info.


----------



## BigWillieStyle35 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Awesome!*

Thanks for the Vids! As a complete NOOB, these are invaluable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zachua (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes thanks! I watched the cornering video and a few others before I rode last weekend and I could tell a dramatic difference in my ride!


----------



## Icarusflies (Oct 10, 2012)

Great, Thanks


----------



## AREK28 (Oct 11, 2012)

Great post!

Thanks alot!


----------



## shadowfoxinc111 (Sep 27, 2012)

nice,
just like the jackass videos...
i WILL try at home...


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Treebumper (Aug 18, 2012)

He made those drops look so easy, I think I'll go try a 4' drop onto a 45 degree slope now.
It seems weird that I would have loved doing that on my motorcycle, but I am scared s***less to try it on a mtb.


----------



## MustG0Faster (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you to all who have contributed videos to this thread!


----------



## Maged (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Maged (Oct 14, 2012)

nice thread


----------



## japaddler (Oct 20, 2012)

Very Helpful, thanks!


----------



## Cruiznblue (Oct 16, 2012)

Watched em all. Thanks for posting those! My next ride I'll be working on some of those techniques for sure.


----------



## kevinv89 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the videos OP


----------



## Thirdeye270 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cool, can't wait to get this good


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks for the vids


----------



## stinky_tofu (Mar 6, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks! great videos that helped me a lot.


----------



## snkump (Nov 2, 2012)

ned 10 posts


----------



## lakeshow (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Wardy1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Awesome video


----------



## yboc (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks. I'll definitely have to watch these. I'm sure there are a lot of fundamentals that it's good to start practicing right off the bat before you develop bad habits.


----------



## slakjak (Oct 29, 2012)

*Did some homework*

After watching the videos, went out today to put some of it in practice. Great stuff! Lots more confidence. Thanks.


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

*How To: Manual*

Thanks Hutch for the thread that is very "sticky worthy" for sure. Something I am working on is a manual, or a wheelie as we used to call them. A couple vids that I found that were worth watching on the subject:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

^^^ 
Giant Chachi thanks for the videos man. Really appreciate it.

Thank you MODs for the sticky.

Other members please feel free to post instructional MTB skill/technique videos that haven't been posted thus far and please make sure they are useful with information for all disciplines of riding.

Another West Coast Style video over an hour's worth of information. It's a different video from the previous one posted.


----------



## AlpineTrailsbuilder (Nov 20, 2012)

Very informative videos. I've ridden bikes for years and there's always room for improvement.


----------



## gelo354 (Nov 28, 2012)

awesome.... helpful, Txs for share ur skill


----------



## cannondalegirl120 (Dec 2, 2012)

thank you for the videos....good info


----------



## chrispes (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome, really useful, Thanks!!


----------



## shadow74 (Oct 18, 2012)

*9 year old shredding at Ray's indoor - Cleveland, Ohio*

Check this kid out!! :thumbsup:

9 year old - Marcus Christopher - Ray's indoor mountain bike park - YouTube

I figured that this falls under "skills" this kid has MAD skills. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

shadow74 said:


> Check this kid out!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 9 year old - Marcus Christopher - Ray's indoor mountain bike park - YouTube
> 
> I figured that this falls under "skills" this kid has MAD skills. :thumbsup:


Nice video. While he does have tons of talent this would be better posted up in the Passion forum under it's own thread. BTW it will get a lot of replys if posted there: hint, hint.
Not trying to come across as a dick, thank you for sharing but this thread was created to upload useful skill videos with a break down on how to perform certain techniques to help people that need help with their riding. Just letting you know.


----------



## sam1villa (Dec 20, 2012)

great videos


----------



## Mordock (Jan 9, 2012)

A while back I made a playlist for a buddy. Feel free to check it out. Unfortunately, it does look like YouTube has removed some of the videos. I'm sure a number of these have already been posted though...

How to Mountain Bike - YouTube


----------



## Unkown (Dec 25, 2012)

Cool videos.


----------



## henry88 (Dec 28, 2012)

*riding.....*

Thank You so much for your videos,it's awesome


----------



## Nonamecruiser (Nov 17, 2011)

the 9 year old is just sick. incredible skill at such a young age.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Haven't seen a lot of these on YouTube but this just blows me away....


----------



## Sno (Jan 7, 2013)

great videos for sure, thanks


----------



## Dr.Weed (Jan 11, 2013)

awesome man


----------



## Jason.MT (May 30, 2012)

A pity that can't open the Youtube here in China (Mainland)...


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

Sad that this thread has become a place to get your post count up. 

But to add to Hutch's thread, I have found some great videos from IMBIKEMAG on youtube. They have over 170 videos posted, and a number of them are titled "Mountain Bike Technique - XXXX" and they focus on a particular aspect of riding trails, from cornering to drops to jumps to drivetrain maintenance to winter riding to winning with Strava, and more. The host Richard Kelly seems very knowledgable and comes across in a professional way. Check them out!

Here is a sample of one of their videos, which is a jumping technique video. Look for the others on their page:


----------



## JamesBailey (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for these, they look amazing


----------



## tahoeflyfish (Jan 19, 2013)

great video


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

When watching some of the MTB jump instuction videos I see a lot of "dead sailor" positioning while in the jump. Stiff legs, way above the bike. You can see it in the video above.

Of course, the lower the jump the less need to get low, but be aware if you're doing it. It's hard to correct the bike if you're above it. You want to let the bike come up to your body. Watch some BMX guys hit some larger jumps.

Random google pics:

Rigid, striaghtish legs. 









This is extreme (steep vert), but a good example:









Good "attack" position:


----------



## StereoDave (Jan 19, 2013)

Cannot get enough of those vids! Keep it up


----------



## pgibson821 (Jun 16, 2009)

///


----------



## Fuel&Fire (Jan 21, 2013)

Great Vids.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Gundam168 said:


> Haven't seen a lot of these on YouTube but this just blows me away....


Check this kid out.






He didn't even stand up on his bike going up.


----------



## Kayakguy172 (Jan 30, 2013)

These videos helped out a lot.


----------



## Jason Saldana (Feb 1, 2013)

Watching these videos just makes me want ride! Winter in Michigan riding is fun but can't wait til summer!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/mtbr-skill-trick-month-832696.html


----------



## RupertHarvey (Feb 13, 2013)

nice videos thanks!


----------



## RupertHarvey (Feb 13, 2013)

that second one is good!


----------



## mdkiel (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting. When I get some time I'm gonna settle in and watch 'em all. I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## 4eigner (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh man, can't wait to try some of these tips out. I'm a beginner and last summer was my first season on a MTB. Thanks so much for posting these vids up!


----------



## jamface54 (Feb 20, 2013)

I like the second one


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice vids...great info for a beginner such as myself.


----------



## tydog2100 (Feb 24, 2013)

good videos for people that are at entrance level.


----------



## tydog2100 (Feb 24, 2013)

I also think the second one was the most helpful.


----------



## boardreader (May 11, 2012)

could you recommend good cornering videos?


----------



## Einarsson (Jan 17, 2013)

boardreader said:


> could you recommend good cornering videos?


These, if they weren't posted already.


----------



## jessball (Mar 4, 2013)

good vids!


----------



## mrosey (Feb 1, 2013)

thanks they will help me out!


----------



## Thud44 (Mar 4, 2013)

Can't wait to get outside again on a trail with dirt. Winter just won't end! Videos were motivating, thanks.


----------



## FionnaFire (Apr 3, 2013)

that is vary helpful, thanks!


----------



## Jason.MT (May 30, 2012)

nice videos!


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

If this hasn't been posted yet...

Video: Stunt rider jumps Chris Froome at Tour de France






He missed his 15 seconds of fame by a second.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nonamecruisher said:


> the 9 year old is just sick. incredible skill at such a young age.


And he's just going to get sicker without bed rest and medicine.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nonamecruisher said:


> the 9 year old is just sick. incredible skill at such a young age.


And he's just going to get sicker without bed rest and medicine. And a bowl of chicken noodle soup can work wonders.


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

Good videos


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

very helpful - drop offs give me the sh!ts... will watch video many times I'm sure, before I get it down pat


----------



## Mauserr (Apr 12, 2014)

these videos are awesome!!! can't get enough of them


----------



## Hoosier_Gal (Aug 19, 2014)

As a new rider, I really appreciate these videos. I can't wait to try some of the techniques.


----------



## TrailRida (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## fragmag (Dec 30, 2014)

That cornering video was perfect for a noob rider like myself.


----------



## yerper1 (May 9, 2015)

SuperB, thanks


----------



## aboogie973 (Mar 20, 2015)

Great tips


----------



## Kharmore (Jul 7, 2016)

Awesome!


----------

